# Furniture package?



## Jean Ross (Mar 28, 2014)

I am in the process of purchasing a furniture package for my new home in Portugal, can anyone recommend a supplier, is Abode any good?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello Jean..... Welcome to the forum.

The best place to go will depend on which part of Portugal you're in....... sooooooo. What part of the country are you moving to?


----------



## Jean Ross (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for pointing out lack of info. Eastern Algarve near Faro.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Jean

That's a long way from my neck of the woods so I can't advise you but am sure others here can.


----------



## MarsAlgarve (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Jean
Abode are ok but also try Frontera Furniture on the EN125 near Fuseta half way between Faro and Tavira. I am never too sure how much info is allowed but I think they are very easy to find on the internet. Maybe pm me and I can send more contact info if you like.
Sam


----------



## quelfesgirl (May 27, 2013)

MarsAlgarve said:


> Hi Jean
> Abode are ok but also try Frontera Furniture on the EN125 near Fuseta half way between Faro and Tavira. I am never too sure how much info is allowed but I think they are very easy to find on the internet. Maybe pm me and I can send more contact info if you like.
> Sam


Hi Jean

I agree with Sam, if you are in the East Algarve there is no better place to go, their furniture is great quality and really nice friendly staff. They do a package to suit your requirements and budget.


----------

